
These Robots Can Hear Each Others' Robot Thoughts - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/08/these-robots-can-hear-each-others-robot-thoughts/41298/#.Tkpiaze2bFE.hackernews
======
ColinWright
Same story previously submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2880815>

I'm pretty sure there was another as well, with some discussion, but my
search-fu has failed me today.

ADDED IN EDIT:

Ah, here are some more:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2883656>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2888417>

I was wrong - none had discussion. Perhaps this fourth attempt will get some
traction.

